#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como configurar rede no Suse Linux 10.0

## rosaweiss

Preciso aprender a configurar a minha rede no Suse Linux 10.0. Pois não consigo entrar na internet. Alguém poderia me orientar informando todos os procedimentos.
Pois os comandos aqui citados neste forum, não funciona.

Agradeço.

Rosaweiss

----------


## -thiago-

O quer vc precisa ? configurar o q ? ADSL ? Tenta entrar no Yast na parte de Network e deixar sua placa de rede como DHCP, tem também no YAST p/ configurar DSL, aí vc cria uma conexão PPOE normal, eh bem simples...

----------

Cara. Para vc que está começando pode usar o yast. Ele roda em modo texto também. Na mão fica um pouco mais complicado que as outras distribuições pq cada arquivo fica um pouco diferente o lugar mas vamos tentar:

obs: Configurações tem de ser feitas como root


```
#vi /etc/network/eth:xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
```

 
ou 



```
mc /etc/network/eth:xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
```

 
(O x eh o mac adress da sua placa(Se tiver duas placas vai ter dois arquivos)
Obs2: Coloquei o mc pq eh mais intuitivo que o vi pq parece a tranquera do edit do dos



```
######################
#                 IP Fixo                  #
######################
auto eth0                               #inicia a placa automaticamente
     iface eth0 inet static           #IP fixo
      address 192.168.1.1          #IP
      netmask 255.255.255.0      #Mascara de rede
      network 192.168.1.0          #Rede a qual pertence
      broadcast 192.168.1.255    #endereço de difusão da rede
 
 
######################
#                 IP Aleatório           #
######################
 
auto eth0                               #inicia a placa automaticamente
     iface eth0 inet dhcp            #IP via dhcp
```

 
Se tiver duas placas de rede vai ficar algo como assim:



```
######################
#                Primeira placa         #
######################
     auto eth0
     iface eth0 inet static
      address 192.168.1.1
      netmask 255.255.255.0
      network 192.168.1.0
      broadcast 192.168.1.255
######################
#             Segunda placa           #
######################  
     auto eth1
     iface eth0:0 inet static
      address 172.16.0.1
      netmask 255.255.0.0
      network 172.16.0.1
      broadcast 172.16.255.255
```

 
No caso do Suse cada placa vai ficar em um arquivo e não em um só como é de costume. Nos demais linux fica em /etc/network/interfaces

Agora configuramos o nome da máquina



```
#hostname nome da máquina
```

 
ou edite o /etc/hostname



```
200.200.200.200 maquina.dominio.com.br
```

 obs3: num lembro se eh esse o arquivo ou se ele está em /etc/network/hostname

Configurando o DNS

Edite o /etc/resolv.conf


```
nameserver 200.241.100.12
nameserver 200.241.100.10
```

 obs4: Ele le de cima para baixo (o 12 eh dns primario e o 10 eh secundario). Pode-se colocar quantos dns quiser.


Feito isso falta só configurar o gateway


```
#route add default gw 10.10.10.1 eth0
```

 Ele pode apresentar como rota existente. Então verifique com 



```
#route
```

 
Se ouver uma roda default e a mesma não for a que vc quer delete com:



```
#route del default
```

 
Em seguida adicione novamente.


Espero ter ajudado.[/code]

----------


## WhiteTiger

Foi mals. Esqueci de logar. O de cima ae fui eu.

----------


## rosaweiss

Oi,

Agradeço de antemão a ajuda de vcs. Bem, vou tentar ser mais clara possível.
Em primeiro lugar, como já falei para vcs, sou iniciante, não conheço nada sobre Linux. Nem sei mesmo o q é Yast, e muito menos onde digitar os comandos, já tentei usar o konsole, mas não deu certo...em alguns sites q andei pesquisando, eles falam nesse seguinte comando *#ifconfig*  para configurar a rede, já tentei fazer isso e não aparece nada. Por isso q estou pedindo ajuda e compreensão de vcs. 
Minha rede é c/ IP fixo, gateway, máscara de rede e DNS, e não encontro esses termos no Suse, já q pelo Windows consigo configurar.
Grata.
Rosaweiss

----------


## -thiago-

Segura ALT+F2, aí vc digita Yast q vai abrir tipo de um painel de controle, aí fica bem mais fácil de configurar a rede, sendo que eh tudo gráfico...

----------


## rosaweiss

Oi,

Muito obrigada pela dica mesmo...finalmente consegui fazer a configuração.....vcs são d+. 


Grata

Rosaweiss

----------

